

The WTF Economy - bootload
https://medium.com/the-wtf-economy/the-wtf-economy-a3bd5f52ef00

======
bootload
_" What happens to all those Uber drivers when the cars start driving
themselves?"_

Ha, never thought of that before but it makes sense. Why pay those drivers
when you can purchase cars that drive themselves.

~~~
unclebucknasty
[http://money.cnn.com/2015/02/03/technology/innovationnation/...](http://money.cnn.com/2015/02/03/technology/innovationnation/uber-
self-driving-cars/)

~~~
bootload
_" Why pay a fleet of taxi drivers if the company can build cars that drive
themselves?"_ \-- Jeff Holden, Uber.

Wonder how the drivers feel about being an expendable part of the business
plan? New cars take capital so it will take time and I've yet to see people
_pay_ to be driven by _robot_ drivers.

